# German Goulash



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn’t feel like cooking tonight, so I put together a w quick goulash made with
london broil...

I made it in the pressure cooker ... cooking time 30 minutes.

I used 1/2 of a big london broil cut into cubes and dredged in
corn starch.

Fried the meat in olive oil (in the pressure cooker) with two chopped 
onions and one chopped green pepper...then I added chopped carrots
and 3 cups water.

I seasoned with salt/pepper, some thyme and sage...and a couple pinches
hot pepper flakes....Then I added a heaping tablespoon lite brown sugar
and a couple tablespoons cider vinegar, a few dashes of soy sauce and 
a couple dashes of worcestershire sauce.

Cover it and bring to a slow rock and cook for 30 minutes...
After I uncovered it I thickened it a little more corn starch and added two handfuls of
fresh baby spinach.

The salad is baby spinach, tomatoes, cucumbers, green onions, blue cheese.
ranch dressing then topped with graded cheddar and real bacon bits.

I would have put potatoes in it as well, but I ran out.

My guy loved it with lots of bread to mop up the gravy. :biggrin2:

:chef:chefs note...the meat was so tender, you could cut it with the spoon.
I included a pic of the bacon bits .


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

For someone who didn't feel like cooking you sure put out an impressive spread. Well done. You guy is one lucky fellow.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What makes this German Goulash? I’ve only heard of Hungarian Goulash.

Even if its only me I’ve got to start cooking more instead of sitting here drooling over your meals.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Dave Sal said:


> For someone who didn't feel like cooking you sure put out an impressive spread. Well done. You guy is one lucky fellow.


+1
You beat me took it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think all goulash is German. :smile: I think it’s the 
green pepper...
I forgot to add a little sour cream at the end. 
BTW...most recipes call for 2 1/2 hours to cook.

Pressure cooker 1/2 hour...Prep time to cut meat
and veggies 10 minutes. I also (always) use extra virgin olive
oil.

Speatzel would have been nice too, but my back was hurting,
so I made cauliflower instead.

Thanks Dave, but I’m the lucky one...He’s truly a good man.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks good!

I've always made the "Hungarian" kind, just paprika, onion and garlic and salt, cooked to death, with potato on the side. 

The Huns say don't get fancy, but I might take @Two Knots up on the trail of experimentation.


----------

